# DVD no lee discos



## mop91212 (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola, Tengo un DVD Silvercrest que dejó de leer cualquier disco que se le inserte.

Abriendolo he visto que al insetar un cd o dvd el motor gira un poquito de nada varias veces y despues el aparato indica que no hay disco.

¿Que es lo que le pasa?

¿Como puedo solucionar esto?

Saludos


----------



## farzy (Ago 14, 2007)

1.- limpia el lente del pick-up (posiblemente este sucio)
2- para limpiarlo usa aire comprimido (no  agites la botella para que no suelte espuma o   particulas)
3.- no se te ocurra tocar el lente con los dedos.
5- sino se arreglo el problema; debes cambiar todo el pick-up

*podrias intentar mover el pequeño preset para variar la emision lasser, pero sino sabes nada de eso mejor ni le muevas*


----------



## zopilote (Ago 14, 2007)

En primer lugar si tu DVD tiene menos de seis meses, puede presentar estos problemas.
el motor del disco esta gastado o presenta cortocircuito ( se puede medir desconectandolo y medir sus ohmios, en la escala de X1 debe presentar 100 ohmios o más, si tiene menos está averíado.
Otro problema podrìa ser el flat que conecta el lente con la tarjeta. desliza sus seguros  y sacala  asegurate de su posición, confirma si tiene continuidad con un ohmimetro. 
Si  todo lo anterior esta bien, lo peor es que tu lente se haya agotado y se tendría que cambiar.
 suerte


------------
 zopilote

nota: los lentes de los DVD, casi nunca se ensucian, debido a la alta velocidad de giro del disco que arroga
el polvo lejos de el.


----------



## mop91212 (Ago 16, 2007)

Gracias

Intentaré lo que me indicais y ya os contaré.

Saludos


----------

